# Ap 9-3, 4, & 5, 2016



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

9-3
What do you give your 75 year old dad for his birthday, take him fishing!
Had a great time today with the son from Fort Worth and his dad on his birthday trip. Dad caught the big red and the son got his largest trout to date today. Thanks guys for a great day and look forward to doing it again soon.

9-4
Another great group of folks and and we all had a good time on the water. Thanks folks and letâ€™s do it again soon.

9-5
While some of you were watching ball games and BBQing, I was busy baiting hooks and boxing fish while the family was catching. Thanks folks for a great day and especially for bring down the kidâ€™s. Looking forward to doing it again soon ( I know football and hunting are going to get in the way), but soon.


----------

